# Arnold's Workout



## huesoloco (Jan 11, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,ms san serif,Verdana,Geneva]*Mon, Wed, Fri
*[/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Chest:*
Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps 
Flat bench flies - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Dips - 5 sets, to failure
Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps 

*Back:*
Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure 
T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps 

*Legs:*
Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
Leg curls - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps 

*Calves:*
Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps
One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps 

*Forearms:*
Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps
Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps
Wright roller machine - to failure 

*Abs:*
Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes 






[font=Arial,Helvetica,ms san serif,Verdana,Geneva]*Tues, Thurs, Sat
*[/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Biceps:*
Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps 
Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps 

*Triceps:*
Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps 

*Shoulders:*
Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps 

*Calves and Forearms:*
Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday *Abs:*
Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday.



Isn't this just insane? Can only a person on steroids pull this off?


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 11, 2005)

I was thinking of doing Arnold's workout since I'm gonna be on 1-AD in a week and I really can't seem to find a good intense workout, but damn lol. This is like 3 hours in the gym every day.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2005)

and on top of that, u must add shitloads or partial sets of calf raises with like 50% more load than on full reps!!!!lol Ure in for a treat!! thats an insanely wicked w/o!


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

talk about volume, huh?

he used to train 2-3hrs in the morning, then another 2-3 at night.


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2005)

unless you have Arnold's genetics it is pointless to mimic his training regimen.  you will not get the same results...


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> unless you have Arnold's genetics it is pointless to mimic his training regimen.



...or his steroids


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2005)

32 sets for chest, huh.  If you don't have the genetics or dbol, then your not going to benefit from this routine.  Unless your eat 10,000 cals a day, and get 10 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 11, 2005)

"Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps"

rofl, didn't notice this part.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> "Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps"
> 
> rofl, didn't notice this part.


thats why I then added:

"and on top of that, u must add shitloads or partial sets of calf raises with like 50% more load than on full reps!!!!lol Ure in for a treat!! thats an insanely wicked w/o!"

Arnie felt his calves were weak so he just killed em with partials beyond failure!!!! Now thats funny!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 11, 2005)

and let me point out that is just Arnolds beginnners bulking up routine, you wanna see intensity you should check out his pre-contest stuff, gotta love him though!

peace


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> and let me point out that is just Arnolds beginnners bulking up routine, you wanna see intensity you should check out his pre-contest stuff, gotta love him though!
> 
> peace


I'm not doubting that Arnold was intense for the most part, but for three hours straight it is nearly impossible to hit each set as hard as the first, is it not?


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> but for three hours straight it is nearly impossible to hit each set as hard as the first, is it not?



not with the juice these guys are on

(and they went back at night at hit it again!)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> not with the juice these guys are on
> 
> (and they went back at night at hit it again!)


When you are on steroids, do you just not feel fatigued at all after five good sets?  Steroids are unbelievable.


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm not doubting that Arnold was intense for the most part, but for three hours straight it is nearly impossible to hit each set as hard as the first, is it not?



plus you have to take into account the Arnold, Franco, etc. never trained alone.  they trained in groups, used maximum working loads and took long breaks inbetween working sets, we are talking 5-10 minutes.  it's very easy to go 2+ hours when training like that, especially when you are already doing high volume ...


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Jan 11, 2005)

damn


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

Need to remember too - these guys had nothing else to do. They lifted, ate their dbol lunches, and slept. If we all were able to give lifting that type of dedication, we'd all be a lot bigger. 

BTW, I hear Duncans is doing Arnolds workout right now. Maybe he can tell us about it.


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> When you are on steroids, do you just not feel fatigued at all after five good sets?  Steroids are unbelievable.



it's a double effect...

yes, you don't feel as fatigued. after a wo you do, but a few hours later, esp. after a good nap, you're ready to go again.

also, being on so much juice, these guys strength is through the roof, as well as they get amazing pumps. the results they see right in front of their eyes make them train ever harder...


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Need to remember too - these guys had nothing else to do. They lifted, ate their dbol lunches, and slept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> du510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j rizz (Jan 11, 2005)

moral of the story... if you juice and work out like crazy.. you can one day end up as the governor of Cali.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I actually have a great story about this. I'll try to keep it short, cuz i could talk about this shit for hours, but here goes...
> 
> This older guy "Frenchy" (mid 50's, real tan, not huge, but good muscle size) went to this gym i used to work at. I'd see him training so freakin' hard all the time. So one day i started talking to him, and he tells me about how he used to train at Gold's and Venice Beach in the golden era.
> 
> ...



WOWW! imagine that...

wake up, eat, juice, train, eat, sunbathe, sleep... wake up, eat, juice, train, eat, bang hot chicks, sleep

next day do it again!

MAN THAT WOULD BE THE LIFE! 

peace


----------



## Uzi9 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well arnold had the best body of his time so dont dis....


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 12, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Well arnold had the best body of his time so dont dis....


who's dissin'?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Well arnold had the best body of his time so dont dis....



thats rubbish man

everyone knows Arnie had the best body of ALL-TIME


----------



## Uzi9 (Jan 12, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> who's dissin'?


No one, just making sure everything is in order here


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 12, 2005)

That's the shit.  I wish I could get away with a life like that.

Unfortunately... school & work get in my way 


-Matt


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> That's the shit.  I wish I could get away with a life like that.
> 
> Unfortunately... school & work get in my way
> 
> ...



and you don't even know how many chicks they banged


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> and you don't even know how many chicks they banged



gotta be at least 3 figures


----------



## j rizz (Jan 12, 2005)

ahahaha.. im thinking more than 3 figures
this might sound wierd, but if i was a girl id be scared to be fucked by something that big..i would feel like i was getting my ass kicked more than i would feel i was having sex.


----------



## WilliamB (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow like we havent seen a thread like this one before


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 12, 2005)

During the Summer Vacation before football I'll be on M1T for four weeks while sitting around lifting.  Maybe I'll give this a shot........


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2005)

where do you play football?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> where do you play football?


In Illinois.  Why?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 13, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> During the Summer Vacation before football I'll be on M1T for four weeks while sitting around lifting.  Maybe I'll give this a shot........



haha go for it my man!

i've always said that one day i will hit the juice big time and use Arnies routine, so maybe i'll eventually end up looking like *Arhhnold!* 

peace


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 13, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> [font=Arial,Helvetica,ms san serif,Verdana,Geneva]*Mon, Wed, Fri
> *[/font]
> 
> 
> ...


Would he do This twice a day all the way through or split it into two sessions?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> In Illinois. Why?


Where in Illinois?  I am just wondering.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 13, 2005)

lol @ doing it 2x a day! no he wasn't that crazy!

he used to train chest and back in one workout, then legs and calves later on in a second workout

with the shoulders and arms workout he'd hit them all in one session, so i think he used to only train 2x a day every other day

peace


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

He trained six days per week, often times two times per day.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 13, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> haha go for it my man!
> 
> i've always said that one day i will hit the juice big time and use Arnies routine, so maybe i'll eventually end up looking like *Arhhnold!*
> 
> peace


 Yea but whats the point? Any gains you get, was from the juice.. This is just something I don't understand.


----------

